# NW-2 VOLTAGE REGULATER?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am converting a NW-2 to Battery power. I have removed all the conectors to the track. I see what appears to be a voltabe regulator attached to a heat sink and also attached to the weight in the middle of the engine.

Any one know what that is.? It appears to go to the smoke generator. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The one on the heat sink on the lead weight in the center of the chassis?










If your smoke units look like mine (the 2 white boxes) I believe this is a 5 volt regulator. In this picture (2nd generation wiring) that is indeed the regulated power supply for the smoke units... you can see the full wave bridge rectified on the board between the 2 smoke units.


Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup Thats it.....Like a doctor I knew use to say " When In doubt, cut it out "


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't rip it all out, in fact I left the vast majority of the electronics in the loco, however, I did disconnect it . While my RC controller using PWM and Back EMF drove everything just fine, including lighting, I had other plans. Turns out my $100 Ebay NW-2 came with a Sierra sound board so I decided to use the forward lighting out to simulate a Mars light, could have also done this with the reverse light. I disconnected smoke unit power as well as power to the front PCB where the switches are. I'm battery power as well and have no desire to use the smoke unit. I unplugged all the lighting and saved the bulbs/wiring, replacing it with LEDs and current limiting resistors. Engine runs great, including sound. I reused the heat sink for the 8 volt regulator to my home made Sierra sound adapter board (see another thread in sound). Enjoy, 

Here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3XQwqBM1hc 

russ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, if you never want it, you can remove it all, notice that the small board between the smoke units plugs into the board in the nose (I believe), unplug it there, pull out that board and the smoke units and unscrew the regulator and heat sink, and leave in a baggie should you ever want it back. 

That heat sink always "grabs" wires when opening and closing the shell... like a spider! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The standard smoke units do not produce enough for me. I never used them. I am converting everything to LEDs. 

I will probably use the heat sink for a 3 volt regulator. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, what do you use a 3 volt regulator for? On LEDs most people use a dropping resistor, more accurate than a voltage regulator for LEDs. 

Just curious, I know that it can work. 

Greg


----------

